# Dark Green Spots On Bermuda.



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

I'm Having Dark Green Spots On My Bermuda Any ideas? Is It Still Grass From Winter Rye?.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Might be better if you can supply more close up pictures? Would want to see what is different in the grasses for reasons listed below. I'm no expert, but these are my guesses from what I can see.

My two initial thoughts would be that 1)Different type of grass 2) Healthier in those locations.

Did your dog pee in those locations and you watered the lawn? If so, it might have selectively fertilized those locations for you.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Don_Bass said:


> ...Is It Still Grass From Winter Rye?


This is my guess. I have a few spots in my back yard that somehow survived 2 apps of MSM earlier this spring. I need to spray again, but the temps here have been brutal. You should be able to tell pretty quick by getting down on the ground and getting a closer look at the grass blades.


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

Ware said:


> Don_Bass said:
> 
> 
> > ...Is It Still Grass From Winter Rye?
> ...


I looked closer & it looks like some type of different grass how do I get rid of it without harming the Bermuda


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

I noticed a couple dark spots on my lawn that appeared this week.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Don_Bass said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Don_Bass said:
> ...


If it is ryegrass from your overseed, MSM Turf should take care of it. The dose will be very small, so I would recommend a gram scale to weigh it. The rate for ryegrass is like 0.5 oz/acre (~0.33 grams per thousand square feet).

Also, I would be mindful of application temperature. I think the label says not to apply it when temps are above 85°F on cool season grasses. I don't see the same restriction for warm season grasses at first glance, but just keep in mind it could stunt the bermuda a little if it is under stress already.


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

Ware said:


> Don_Bass said:
> 
> 
> > Ware said:
> ...


Thanks man I'll look into it. Do u spray it on or?? Sorry I'm a noob to all this


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@Don_Bass yes, you dissolve it in water and spray it. And no worries, we all start somewhere.


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

Ware said:


> @Don_Bass yes, you dissolve it in water and spray it. And no worries, we all start somewhere.


I'm Have To Give It A Try. Do I just Buy A Regular Sprayer


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Don_Bass said:


> ...Do I just Buy A Regular Sprayer


For 1,700 ft2 I would probably look at either the Chapin 26012XP 2-Gallon Poly Sprayer, or the Chapin 63985 20V Backpack Sprayer if you wanted to get fancy and not have to pump.

The 20V backpack has a very nice price right now, but may be overkill for your lawn size. However, it might be handy if you ever get into more frequent liquid apps like PGR and liquid pre-emergent.

The pump sprayer would greatly benefit from adding a CF valve to maintain constant pressure. The 20V backpack maintains a pretty constant pressure on its own.

I would either use the red fan nozzle that comes standard with both of those sprayers, or optionally upgrade to something like a TeeJet XR11004. I would not use the adjustable brass cone nozzle that is shown in the photos with most products I spray.


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

So I finally Took Closer Pics Of The Dark Spots & Looks Like Diffrent Grass Any Ideas What Type Of Grass It is? Looks To Be Mixed With The Bermuda :/


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Don_Bass looks like tall fescue.


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

Spammage said:


> @Don_Bass looks like tall fescue.


Could it be from the winter rye seed?. Any Way To Get Rid Of It without harming the burmuda.?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Don_Bass Many sulfonylurea herbicides have action against TTTF (edit) and perennial rye including Celsius and Certainty.


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

Spammage said:


> @Don_Bass Many sulfonylurea herbicides have action against TTTF (edit) and perennial rye including Celsius and Certainty.


Where Can I Pick Some Up At?.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

@Don_Bass The best prices I've seen around on Celsius and Certainty are on Pestrong, ebay, and domyown.

https://www.pestrong.com/
https://www.domyown.com/
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Certainty-Turf-Herbicide-1-25oz-Nutsedge-Sulfosulfuron/372299435739?hash=item56aec68edb:gTsAAOSwVORZ1AJj
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celsius-WG-Herbicide-10-oz-bottle/323300181116?hash=item4b4631447c:g:S0gAAOSwtNFbFG9t


----------

